# where to find jobs for medical laboratory technicians



## sealtiel092003

Hi everyone! I just want to know if anyone here is a medical laboratory technician? Need some advice regarding finding jobs.

I am searching for job vacancies online for medical laboratory technicians but to my dismay, there is not much opening out there.  Is it advisable to just go to the different hospitals/laboratories and submit my CV even if they don't have any opening advertised? And what is it that the employer is mainly looking for in a lab technician especially for a foreign applicant like me.?

Anyone can please share their experience. thanks!


----------



## topcat83

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi everyone! I just want to know if anyone here is a medical laboratory technician? Need some advice regarding finding jobs.
> 
> I am searching for job vacancies online for medical laboratory technicians but to my dismay, there is not much opening out there.  Is it advisable to just go to the different hospitals/laboratories and submit my CV even if they don't have any opening advertised? And what is it that the employer is mainly looking for in a lab technician especially for a foreign applicant like me.?
> 
> Anyone can please share their experience. thanks!


I would say - nothing lost in taking this approach (apart from a few stamps). Make sure you have a cover letter with it as well.


----------



## Darla.R

sealtiel092003 said:


> And what is it that the employer is mainly looking for in a lab technician especially for a foreign applicant like me.?


Hate to say it but New Zealand experience, and a shortage of home grown lab techs.


----------



## Bryana Butlar

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi everyone! I just want to know if anyone here is a medical laboratory technician? Need some advice regarding finding jobs.
> 
> I am searching for job vacancies online for medical laboratory technicians but to my dismay, there is not much opening out there.  Is it advisable to just go to the different hospitals/laboratories and submit my CV even if they don't have any opening advertised? And what is it that the employer is mainly looking for in a lab technician especially for a foreign applicant like me.?
> 
> Anyone can please share their experience. thanks!


Medical lab technician career is mostly opted by those who have an interest in both science and technology. Medical laboratory technician have a significant impact on patient care everywhere. So you can look for hospitals, physicians offices, research laboratories etc. Here skills are very important. I think the site A Complete Overview of Being a Medical Laboratory Technician can give you a little more insight on the job prospects. You can also look for some medical technologists work, if you have a little experience in this field.


----------

